# azureus sexing



## mallorymccarroll (Jun 13, 2012)

hello! 

I am looking to purchase this frog but wanted to be sure of the sex first..
I have a good idea of what it is but wanted some other opinions!


















Thanks!
Mallory


----------



## Finchfrogs15 (Apr 28, 2011)

That looks like a male. I like the patterns on him as well, really nice


----------



## mallorymccarroll (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks Marty! Hopefully this little guy will be joining the female i got from you a couple months ago. She is fat and happy. 

by the way, on another note, do you happen to remember the name of the plant that you used the clippings from that came with the frogs? I have seen it a few times on here but cant seem to find a ID anywhere.. thanks 

Mallory


----------



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)

How old is it?


----------



## mallorymccarroll (Jun 13, 2012)

13 months


Mallory


----------



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)

I say male too. =) 

I like the partern a lot too.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

I say male. The pattern is cool. My female has a similar pattern, except the blue doesn't glow against the black spots as much. If your looking for a male, I would get him!


----------



## mallorymccarroll (Jun 13, 2012)

thanks to all!

hopefully he will be here next week 

Mallory


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

I'd guess male...


----------



## Tinctoc (Sep 15, 2012)

♂ gets my vote, judging by the front toe size.


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

im with male on that guy


----------

